# [SOLVED] Can't Run Fallout 3



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just finished installing Fallout 3 on my PC. With disc in drive it will auto play the main screen that has the following options: Play, Options, Data files, Tech support, and Exit. 

When I click on play Windows says "Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to your computer?" I click yes it goes to a black screen like it's starting and then a Windows error message comes up saying "fallout3 has stopped working."

I've gone over the system requirements for the game and as far as I can see I have them all surpassed.

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate Edition
Memory - 2gb RAM
CPU - Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz
Graphics - Radeon 9600 256mb

If you need more detailed information then just let me know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Run it compatibility mode for XP SP3 with admin permissions.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html 

Your Radeon 9600 is a generation older and 1 step below the minimum recommended x800 ATI card for Fallout 3, so it may not run with the added video overhead of Win7.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I did already try running it in capability mode for Windows XP SP3 w/ admin. Sorry I forgot to mention that. I came along that tid bit in a bit of research and gave it a shot.

Doesn't change anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Do you have XP installed on the same PC?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



wrench97 said:


> Do you have XP installed on the same PC?


The PC I'm running it on??? No, it's Windows 7 Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I think the video card is too far below the minimum spec.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I agree with Wrench, the video card ATI Radeon 9600 is pretty old to be able to run the game
Even the Pentium 4 with struggle to run it


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Wow, that's a real drag. Well I am in the gaming section so... 

Has anyone played any of the older Fallouts and have an opinion on whether they are worth checking out?

A better question. Do you think my computer specs would be able to HANDLE one of the older ones?

This is Fallout 2 pulled from wiki as far as requirements.

Windows:[1] Pentium 90 MHz, 16 MB RAM, 600 MB available hard disk space, DirectX compatible SVGA card, 4X CD-ROM drive, Windows-compatible mouse, Windows 95

Should I be okay? See the problem I have with finding new games is when I try these old ones the problem always seems to be "your computer is too new to run this" like w/ FF7. My friend got it running on my PC but have reformatted since then and can't myself. But newer games my PC seems to be too old. I can't find a happy medium. Only gamin' I seem to be able to get in lately is Sins Of A Solar Empire. (which is great fun, but i need some variety)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

The older Fallouts were strictly RPG games with no First Person element. I personally didn't like them much, as the gameplay was a lot like Runescape, or other like games.

EDIT: But yes, I'd say you'd be safe running those games.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I noticed the new first person aspect and strictly rpg... Damn... Well I might still like it so I'll give it a shot if it will even play on my PC...... *SIGH* 

Yet another problem. I can't seem to find a single game to run properly on my PC. It's always one thing or another with every single game. I wanted to run a fun RPG my gf and I got called Dungeon Siege II so we could LAN and play together. Played 100% great on both PCs, but could never LAN. Everything else, graphics issues or runs slow as mold. Got that D&D game winternights or w/e and it ran slow as heck. Any suggestions on maybe a good rpg we could both LAN that will actually RUN decent and let us connect via LAN???? 

Here's what Fallout 2 does... All cinematics and opening screens and certain spots of the game play screen...


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

That is a sure sign of just a shot graphics card.... I'll let someone else confirm... but that is NOT a good sign.

Can you open the PC up and make sure there is no dust that could be causing heating issues?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

if you are running the game on windows 7, try to run the game in compatibility with Windows XP SP3


----------



## RYKIN (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Yeah bud, that video card sells for around $25 on eBay, and it's beyond old. CPU is good, 2gb of RAM is par, but yeah, the video card is bottlenecking you big time.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> That is a sure sign of just a shot graphics card.... I'll let someone else confirm... but that is NOT a good sign.
> 
> Can you open the PC up and make sure there is no dust that could be causing heating issues?


Open it up? Well it's actually been quite loud as of late so I run it without the casing on it so it's 24/7 opened up. I actually just organized the guts of my PC and made sure there were no random unused cords blocking fans etc, so it's rather clean inside. I will say though since I've been running it without the case I've noticed the video card fan doesn't spin. I believe it's done for. 



RockmasteR said:


> if you are running the game on windows 7, try to run the game in compatibility with Windows XP SP3


Already tried that. 



RYKIN said:


> Yeah bud, that video card sells for around $25 on eBay, and it's beyond old. CPU is good, 2gb of RAM is par, but yeah, the video card is bottlenecking you big time.


Yeah, I realize it's quite old. Unfortunately I did pay much more for it years and years ago when I couldn't play my new HOMMV, heh'. An upgrade is in order but I just moved to a different state and the move depleted my funds. I'm currently waiting on my new job's training to start January 25th so I'm tapped out. I was going to purchase a new fan for this video card as a temporary aid but if this card is going bad I would like to be able to confirm that so I don't waste my money on the fan.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

where did you get the game from?

I think I saw the fallout games on steam and they are compatible with Windows 7 at least on Steam
hope I'm right


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

If the card wasn't bad it soon will be running without a fan. 
If the card is overheating it can show the same symptoms as a failing card.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



RockmasteR said:


> where did you get the game from?
> 
> I think I saw the fallout games on steam and they are compatible with Windows 7 at least on Steam
> hope I'm right


Let's just say I have a long existing credit system with Office Max, lol. At least they let you return games. I'm not too familiar with what steam is and I've messed with it before and I'm not particularly interested in installing a bunch of other random stuff just to play a game. Specially Fallout 2. 



wrench97 said:


> If the card wasn't bad it soon will be running without a fan.
> If the card is overheating it can show the same symptoms as a failing card.


It has been running without the fan. How can I tell if it's overheating?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  expand all the trees play something with HWM running in the background Alt+Tab back to HWM then post a screen shot of the HWM window.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Okay. I can't do it playing Fallout 2 because I gave up on it and returned it. I did however check out video cards while I was there and they are way more expensive than online. Of course I already figured this. 

So here's what it looks like running Sins Of A Solar Empire. I want to note I recently tried troubleshooting my PC having a very loud idle sound while running. It happens more I believe when running a game or a movie. Well I took a screen shot of SOASE running and then my PC started doing the loud thing (still running SOASE) and the numbers went slightly up on the first opened tab so I took another screen shot. That's why there are two. First was with no loud noise, second was when i started to hear the loud noise that I still haven't been able to figure out. (but I'm pretty positive it's coming from the heatsink that mounts over the CPU)


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I wanted to add I just finished responding maybe a minute ago and the loud sound finally stopped and my PC is silent again. This is a regular thing. Well I reopened that CPUID Hardware Monitor program and the first tab is now reading 67 degrees across the board. Now as I'm typing my computer just started being a little louder (loud but it gets much louder) and now it's up to 70, 67, 70. 

Now it just picked up louder and it's at 71, 67, 71. Could this help explain what is going on with this loud sound coming from my PC? Because we weren't able to pin point it in my troubleshoot thread I made on here about the loud noise.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Oops forget the 9600 was before they supported Temp reading on the card, when the pc gets loud is the video card fan running by chance?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Negative. The fan doesn't run. At all. It used to. I just took the case of the PC off while trouble shooting the loud noise and decided to leave it off because IMO the case is seriously lacking ventilation in the IBM Thinkcentre 8187. 

That's when I noticed the video card fan doesn't spin anymore. It just turned loud just now and that fan is definitely not spinning. 

The other fans are all spinning. (one smaller one mounted to back of metal housing aimed out the back vents, the cpu heatsink fan, and PSU fan) Pretty sure I've identified the CPU heatsink as the loud noise source though.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

re-post the temps (lots are missing), but now run HWMonitor as admin
(right click on HWMonitor -> run as admin)


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I don't understand how there are any missing? I dled the setup file, installed, did run as admin, here are the results. I checked the other options in the program and don't see one for adding more hardware or anything?...

My PC went to the loudest it gets this time and as you can see the temp certainly shows that. Does any of this make sense? Maybe I'll be able to kill two birds with one stone here and find out if I need a new video card or just a new fan for my video, and two what the cause of the loud noise is and how to fix it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

The older cards did not have a temp report function built into them.

What model IBM/Lenovo is this?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

It's an IBM Thinkcentre 8187. I had a crappy proprietary PSU in it when I originally got it and the mobo got fried so since then I've replaced the entire mobo and PSU. (with the great help from TSF of course)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

OEM IBM motherboard for the replacement?


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Uhh, I guess? I just ordered the identical motherboard for the IBM Thinkcentre 8187. Don't remember where I ordered it from but it was between 50-80$ I believe. This was over a year ago.

This mobo...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Ok so it's socket 478 Pentium 4 with a AGP 4x video card, that's going to be way under spec for the game.

See if Speedfan will report the CPU and motherboard temps.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

You lost me. How can a motherboard be under spec for a game? I mean, I know video cards can be insufficient, CPU, can't have enough RAM, but I've never seen a mobo listed under game specs.

The only way I can see a mobo being dubbed under specs would be if say a game required like 6gb RAM and the max RAM you could run on a mobo is 4gb, or requiring a pci-e graphic card and not having a port for that on the mobo. Right?... 

I got speedfan running but I have no idea how to read it. Does this shot have the information you are looking for as far as mobo and cpu temps? I thought that other program I had running was reading the temp of my cpu?...

FAN2 seems to fluctuate greatly. It gets as high as 16k rpm. FAN3 is always 0 and FAN1 seems to stay between 1500-3000rpm. My CPU usage randomly bounces everywhere from as low as like 1-2, up to the 50-70% it's bouncing between now while doing nothing but typing this with nothing else running but speedfan.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

You are correct by saying an 'underspec' mobi just means its not capible of holding on to components that would improve your gaming experiance.

The AGP is a 4x slot, whereas modern PCI-E is 16x. The socket is greatly discontinued, and you won't be able to upgrade that either. And as for RAM, the difference is DDR2 vs. DDR3, as they are incompatible with one another.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Gotcha'. Difference for me is actually ddr-ddr2 for RAM since this mobo actually takes regular ddr. Well I don't see how my mobo is not able to run Fallout 3 specs then. 

Windows XP/Vista
1GB System RAM (XP) / 2GB System RAM (Vista)
2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
Direct X 9.0c compliant videocard with 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 or better / ATI X850 or better)

OS is Windows 7. I have 2gb ram which is what's recommended. Processor is 2.8GHz w/ a Pent 4 like it says there. And I'm sure I can get a better AGP video card that is directX compliant so how is my mobo not upgradable to run Fallout 3?

Is it that there is not a video card that is AGP and supports the chipsets that are supported?...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

The 6800 and x800 are x16 PCIe cards you have a x4 AGP slot the difference is in the amount of data/speed that runs though the card.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I see. So are these temperatures contributing to anything that might have to do with my loud noise issue?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Could be, usually the noise is from a fan running at higher then normal speeds which is caused by higher then normal temps.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



shewillnotdie said:


> Has anyone played any of the older Fallouts and have an opinion on whether they are worth checking out?


I, personally, love the Fallout series (3 and New Vegas). It is based on the same engine as Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion.

I think it is worth your time to check it out!

You still using that Thinkcenter we got squared away last year?

I don't see a problem with Fallout 3 not running on 7. It was released in '08 which is 2 years after the launch of Vista. Most programs that run in Vista will run in 7 without issue, but these are the gaming guys... I do most of my gaming on a Console.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Is there a way with the programs I was using (speedfan and CPUID) to see if anything is running hotter than normal with these temps? I'd like to be able to resolve the loud noise and and for all with this PC. 

Hey gavinzach. Same PC. I was mainly referring to Fallout 1 and 2 which the opinion since I've destroyed 3, and new vegas over 5 times each. Both on my old Xbox 360. Love them. I don't have the 360 anymore and figured I could give it a go on the PC. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Ah. No experience with the original Fallouts, unfortunately.

First you have to figure out where the loud noise is being generated..

It could be any of your fans (Chassis, CPU, Video Card).

Use CPUID Hardware monitor, it may not name the specific temp sensor, but it groups them so it will be easier to tell what component(s) is getting hot.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I did actually already use the CPUID program earlier in this thread. It shows what appears to be my mobo raising in temp as the sound raises. I'm almost positive the loud sound is from the inside of the heatsink that mounts over my processor. It has a fan mounted on the back of it. The fan is spinning fine. Appears to be. The loud noise definitely seems to be coming out of that device though. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

CPU temp is probably what's rising, Try SisSoft Sandra, HWM is a newer program and not reading your setup correctly


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



wrench97 said:


> CPU temp is probably what's rising, Try SisSoft Sandra, HWM is a newer program and not reading your setup correctly


Okay. I have it installed and running but what exactly should I do with the program to provide you with the information on temps on everything? There are literally dozens of options for things to do. I don't even know where to start with this program.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

That program has changed a lot since I last used it :0
Under Tools click on sensors click through the green arrows at the bottom until you get the green check mark, click that and the sensor window will open after a bit it hopefully will give you the CPU and motherboard temp readings, report back what they are.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

It says program is now monitoring but the graph never fills. I let it run for over 5 hours and still "analysing" and top right cycle still spinning but never fills graph.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

If it doesn't populate within a couple minutes it's not going to, Does the Bios have a PC health or system monitor page? If so see what temps are reported there.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Just an FYI... Windows 7 runs Fallout 3 without any problems. Just installed it and played for about an hour with my son.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



wrench97 said:


> If it doesn't populate within a couple minutes it's not going to, Does the Bios have a PC health or system monitor page? If so see what temps are reported there.


You mean the actual bios on start up of the PC?... I don't recall ever seeing a PC health or system monitor page under the PC bios. What temperatures are you looking for besides the ones that were shown in the previous program I dled and ran? Whatever hardware that is under the motherboard section (the first section) on the last program I ran that shows the temps, was definitely the hardware that is causing the noise. When the PC got loud, that temp rose, when the noise subsided, the temp significantly dropped. 



gavinzach said:


> Just an FYI... Windows 7 runs Fallout 3 without any problems. Just installed it and played for about an hour with my son.


Well my PC with Windows 7 does not run it, AT ALL, with or without problems. :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



shewillnotdie said:


> You mean the actual bios on start up of the PC?... I don't recall ever seeing a PC health or system monitor page under the PC bios. What temperatures are you looking for besides the ones that were shown in the previous program I dled and ran? Whatever hardware that is under the motherboard section (the first section) on the last program I ran that shows the temps, was definitely the hardware that is causing the noise. When the PC got loud, that temp rose, when the noise subsided, the temp significantly dropped.


Yes, Wrench means the BIOS setup program. Most OEMs hide or don't include the PC Healt page, but some allow it to show. It shows idle temperatures and voltages along with reported fan speeds.


shewillnotdie said:


> Well my PC with Windows 7 does not run it, AT ALL, with or without problems. :grin:


That is why I wanted to let you know that Windows 7 is definitely not the problem. It is most likely driver / hardware related.

My Video card is a 9800GTX+. Your Radeon 9600 is a much older chip and falls below the minimum requirement of Fallout 3 (Radeon x800). It is the most likely cause for the game not to run.

I'm guessing you aren't ready for a major system upgrade yet???


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*



gavinzach said:


> Yes, Wrench means the BIOS setup program. Most OEMs hide or don't include the PC Healt page, but some allow it to show. It shows idle temperatures and voltages along with reported fan speeds.


Okay, I'm not dummy and know how to get into the bios. I'm not navigational wiz once I get there though since I rarely ever access the bios. What section and I looking through in the bios and what key words am I looking for when I get there? Bios screens are usually pretty similar so I'm assuming I can at least get an idea of what I'm looking for.



gavinzach said:


> That is why I wanted to let you know that Windows 7 is definitely not the problem. It is most likely driver / hardware related.


Oh yeah, well I definitely wasn't under the impression Windows 7 was the problem. I've read threads online with tons of people running it in 7. I really haven't had any issues that have been caused by Windows 7 since I've been running it as my main OS and am very fond of it. 



gavinzach said:


> My Video card is a 9800GTX+. Your Radeon 9600 is a much older chip and falls below the minimum requirement of Fallout 3 (Radeon x800). It is the most likely cause for the game not to run.
> 
> I'm guessing you aren't ready for a major system upgrade yet???


Yeahhhhh, I was pretty much under the impression it was my video card but I must say, this article I found while searching the internet throws me quite off. http://www.oldblivion.com/sm/index.php?topic=6622.0 I mean, if I can't run it with my radeon 9600, and that indeed is the issue, how is this guy doing so? My CPU is better GHz, and my RAM is the same. 

Your guess is accurate indeed, lol. I am starting an at home business that I've been working on for a while. I JUST moved to a different state so until I get that up and running I have no income coming in. I start training for my first client on Wednesday though so I really just need this PC to last me through training and to use for work while taking calls from home office. 

Once I start making paychecks I really planned on upgrading this PC's RAM to running 4x 1gb sticks, maybe a new video card, or just a new fan for this one, and buying a new PC with an up to date mobo that I can work with for gaming. Like PCI E ports, DDR3 ram, etc. Then I'd use this 22" LCD monitor for the new PC, use a smaller monitor for this PC, and use this PC solely for work purposes. Hell, maybe I can just remove the radeon 9600 and go with onboard graphics since it will be for just work. (not sure if Windows 7 would like that though) I did also still want to replace the entire case on this Thinkcentre. Even though I'll be using it for work only in the long run I think it could use some serious cooling upgrades, including mayba 120mm fan and an 80mm fan. I think you verified for me w/ the old mobo when we replaced it that it will fit standard ATX.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I can't access that page right now (blocked by work's firewall). 

I have a similar system at home but I do not have a video card that is comparable to the 9600 ATM. I just installed an x760 AGP in my cousins older Dell... it was my last one.

That video card doesn't support Aero, does it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

No like the x#00 series it runs on legacy drivers.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

I thought so... That is the most likely problem there.

The legacy drivers have extremely limited functionality.

I suggest installing XP as a dual-boot and trying to run Fallout from there.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Run Fallout 3*

Well I gave up on FO3 running on my PC. PSone Classics on the ps3 has a FFVII dl available right to your hdd which I've been waiting for for AGES so that sorta fixed everything. :rofl:

I'll leave the noise issue and the high temp thing to another thread in the future. For now I've been turning my PC off A LOT more, keeping it off over night instead of letting it dl stuff, and turnign it off during day when not using server, and it's doing fine. So I'll look into it in the future. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should try running XP as a dual-boot... I bet you will be able to play Fallout 3 using XP and your hardware.


----------

